# Problems growing Lowrider outside, Help



## markmr3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all, I tried to grow some Lowrider outside. I decided to build 4ft square 18in high a cold frame and fill it with 250lts of quality compost. I planted 16 seeds in rows of 4 to a row. The 1st row was planted on the 1st of the month and everyother row in 2 week intervals. The seeds had been gerninated indoors and spent 10 days in deep party cups under a 250w lamp them transfered to the cold frame. It was 8 weeks yesterday so I cut 2 of the 1st row down today but the bud is very small it seems to be mostly small sticky leaf and stalk but it is very sticky, smelly and shiny. There wasnt many large leaves just small ones where you would expect to find bud. I used Canna bloom 1 week and every week after they went into the cold frame and once a week I used Bud XL. The last 10 days I used Ripen every 3 days. The plants were about 28-30in tall, very strong and a healthy green. I dont understand what happened as we have had good sunshine this last 6 weeks. My mate grew the same seeds under a 250w lamp and although his plants were not as strong he had much better bud. Any help please


----------



## PaxEtBonum (Jul 30, 2013)

Pictures would help, but I'm going to guess that your plants are missing some vital nutrients necessary for flower development. I don't think you'd have that many plants with bad genetics.


----------



## sadj (Jul 30, 2013)

i reckon they could of gone longer. did the leaves start yellowin? lol im probably wrong


----------



## markmr3 (Jul 31, 2013)

sadj said:


> i reckon they could of gone longer. did the leaves start yellowin? lol im probably wrong


The reason I cut these 2 down was 1 had a bit of mould buit there was no yellowing. I have left the rest and I will wait longer. Thanks


----------



## markmr3 (Jul 31, 2013)

I will take a close up photo of some of the remaiming ones and post that but all the nutes thats were used on the indoor plants I used on the outdoor ones but there was no yellowing like we had indoors. Would the take longer outdoors then even though they are auto's. Thanks


----------



## markmr3 (Jul 31, 2013)

In the photo it was the 2 at the back I cut down. If you zoom in maybe that would help. This photo was taken last week


----------



## sadj (Jul 31, 2013)

I think they look quite healthy. nice job. sorry i don't know much about mold but i expext my plants will most likely gain some sort of mold soon. lol its very wet over here.


----------



## sadj (Jul 31, 2013)

lol sorry to post again but have you considerd building a frame around the plot bigg enough for plants to grow inside and put a clear tarp on top so it come 1/4 of the way down to keep precipitation off.
lol not sure if i explained that right.


----------



## markmr3 (Jul 31, 2013)

sadj said:


> lol sorry to post again but have you considerd building a frame around the plot bigg enough for plants to grow inside and put a clear tarp on top so it come 1/4 of the way down to keep precipitation off.
> lol not sure if i explained that right.


I thought of that but I thought it may attract the mould. I shall built a see through roof but with no sides as then the wind can still blow through. I will post more photos in the future. Thanks


----------



## Barrazaburnz (Aug 5, 2013)

It's the strain...not you. its a first generation auto type seed and they suck. A close friend said the same about his lowrider. It wont smoke good either. Try a newer auto next time dinafem is great, world of seeds and others.


----------



## ^su (Aug 7, 2013)

my lowryder #2 took 80 days to finish so maybe you are taking them too early? They dont look done in those pics but its hard for me to tell.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Why is this in the vert forum?


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Aug 8, 2013)

COuld have prob gone 10 weeks before being done and also they arent supposed to be transplanted ever so theat would have possibly set them back either in quality, time, or both. 

Lowryder#2 is a better overall version


----------



## markmr3 (Aug 26, 2013)

will do. thanks


----------



## tekdc911 (Aug 26, 2013)

they were to planted to close together and from the pics needed another month maybe more 
the one in the back was praying for magnesium 

and BTW the " vertical" in the name refers to the light being hung vertically 
it's ok bud your only about 10 sub forums away from being in the right section


----------

